# EN: if it were otherwise, then would a composer write



## Eric Verville

Je voudrais avoir un éclaircissement sur la phrase en gras. Car je ne suis pas sûr de saisir son sens parfaitement.
Cette phrase a l'air d'être interrogative, mais il n'y a pas de point d'interrogation. Ça peut n'être qu'une coquille du texte, mais je doute que cela soit anodin, d'autant que je sais que dans certains cas la grammaire anglaise permet l'inversion du verbe et du sujet dans une phrase affirmative. Par exemple _"Had they known..."_ pour dire _"If they had known"_...Et dans le cas de mon exemple, je suspecte qu'il y ait quelque chose de similaire... 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer?« If the composer be in a state of joyousness when he composes, joy becomes his inevitable model and most assuredly induces his music. *If it were otherwise, then would a composer write what he did not feel-surely a strange inversion of the character of creativeness. *We rather hold that great music is only what a composer greatly feels; and it moves us because he himself is moved. True music, therefore, emanates from a condition of being, and is the direct expression of an inward state of soul..»

Voici comme j'aurais traduit la phrase:

" Si le compositeur est joyeux, lorsqu’il compose, la joie devient son inévitable modèle et imprègne assurément sa musique. *S’il en était autrement, un compositeur écrirait-il ce qu’il n’a pas ressenti ?* *– ce qui serait certainement une inversion étrange du caractère créatif.* Nous maintenons, au contraire, que la seule grande musique est celle que le compositeur ressent ; et cela nous émeut parce que lui-même est ému. La vraie musique, par conséquent, émane d’une condition de l’être, et constitue une expression directe des états d’âme"
​Merci d'avance!​


----------



## L'Inconnu

I won't comment on the English version from a grammatical point of view. Suffice it to say, that it looks weird to me. I like the French version better.


----------



## Eric Verville

L'Inconnu said:


> I won't comment on the English version from a grammatical point of view. Suffice it to say, that it looks weird to me. I like the French version better.



I'm not sure to get what you mean...Actually the english version was written by a native-english speaker, an American composer named Colin McAlpin. The french version is from me. And I doubt there is any published french translation of this long-forgotten article.

So I'm a bit surprised that you may think my own translation is a better version than the original one, especially considering I'm no professional translator at all!

Why does the english text sounds weird to you? 
Does it help if I mention it was written in the 1920s?

Thank you very much for your comments!


----------



## geostan

Le problème, c'est l'absence du point d'interrogation. C'est effectivement une question suivie d'une expression explicative. J'aurais mis le point d'interrogation à sa place habituelle, comme tu l'as fait dans ta traduction.


----------



## timpeac

Eric Verville said:


> *If it were otherwise, then would a composer write what he did not feel-surely a strange inversion of the character of creativeness. *


C'est une question pûrement rhétorique - mais ça n'empêche rien, vous avez raison de penser qu'il manque un point d'interrogation (après "feel").


----------



## Aoyama

Voici ma version, légèrement remaniée :
Si le compositeur est dans un état de gaieté lorsqu’il compose, la joie devient son inévitable modèle et lui inspire le plus assurément du monde sa musique. *S’il en était autrement, un compositeur écrirait-il ce qu’il n’a pas ressenti ?* *– ceci serait /constituerait certainement une inversion étrange du caractère créatif/de l'essence de la créativité.* Nous pensons, au contraire, que la seule grande musique qui soit est celle que le compositeur ressent profondément ; et cela nous émeut parce que lui-même est ému. La vraie musique, par conséquent, émane d’une condition de l’être, et constitue l'expression directe d'un état d’âme tourné vers l'intérieur/*introverti*"


----------



## jcs66

Le problème avec la version en anglais c'est plutôt le style; je le trouve un peu guindé ou vieux-jeu, si j'ose dire. Je préfère ta version. Par exemple, employer des verbes comme "induce" dans ce contexte ne sonne pas vrai pour moi. Je crois que l'auteur veut dire que la joie 'provoque' sa musique—The joy _gives rise to_ or _brings about_ or _inspires_ the creation of the music etc. 

Voici mon interprétation du passage en anglais un peu plus moderne (up-to-date). En effet, j'ai dû faire une traduction pour mieux comprendre moi-même ce que l'auteur voulait dire. Peut-être que ça peut t'aider dans la compréhension du texte et donc ta version en français:

"If the composer is joyous when composing, then joy becomes the inevitable model and most assuredly inspires the (creation of the) music. If not, then why would a composer write what was not felt? If that were the case, it would surely be a strange inversion of the nature of creativity. Great music is often viewed as an expression of what a composer deeply feels—the listener is moved because the composer is moved. Therefore, it could be said that true music emanates from a condition of being, and is the direct expression of an inward state of soulfulness."


----------



## L'Inconnu

I think he may be using a subject-verb inversion. Perhaps he means to say:
If it were otherwise, then a composer would write what he did not feel *-*​
S’il en était autrement, un compositeur écrirait ce qu’il n’a pas ressenti –​
​I think I should point out that your rhetorical question has to a negative one to convey the same meaning. 
Otherwise, wouldn’t a composer write what he did not feel?​
Autrement, un compositeur *n*’écrirait-il *pas* ce qu’il n’a pas ressenti?​Personally, I would say:
Otherwise, a composer would not write what he feels - ​Of course, I’m not Colin McAlpin.


----------



## Eric Verville

Merci beaucoup pour vos commentaires.

Si je comprends bien, la phrase est quelque peu ambiguë: elle pourrait autant être prise pour une interrogation que pour une inversion du sujet-verbe.  

A propos du côté vieux jeu du style...le caractère assez ancien du texte (1925) ne pourrait-il pas expliquer ce style guindé, voire une possible inversion ?


----------



## Aoyama

Bienvenue au Forum jcs66 !


> "If the composer is joyous when composing, then joy becomes the inevitable model and most assuredly inspires the (creation of the) music. If not, then why would a composer write what was not felt? If that were the case, it would surely be a strange inversion of the nature of creativity. Great music is often viewed as an expression of what a composer deeply feels—the listener is moved because the composer is moved. Therefore, it could be said that true music emanates from a condition of being, and is the direct expression of an inward state of soulfulness."


Oui, c'est bien. "Soulfulness" est une trouvaille, vraiment.
Reste que "*inward* state of soulfulness" est difficile à comprendre. Pourrait-il y avoir un "*outward* state of soulfulness" ? Un état d’âme tourné vers l'extérieur/*extraverti *?

Cela me remet en mémoire une blague russe :
"aux Nations Unies le délégué soviétique fait un discours, qui est interprété simultanément mais dont le contenu de l'interprétation (ici en anglais) est vérifié après. Donc l'interprétation est contrôlée et on s'aperçoit que l'interprète a raconté autre chose. On le convoque, le délégué lui dit : 'mais ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit !', 'non, mais c'est ce que vous auriez _dû_ dire' ..."


----------



## yaow

*"S'il en était autrement, alors/dans ce cas le compositeur écrira(/composera) t-il sur ce qu'il n'a pas ressenti (...)"*

En français non-plus, pas besoin de la marque d'interrogation!


----------



## timpeac

Après vos commentaires je me suis changé d'avis. Par ce "then" j'avais compris "donc" et un manque de point d'interrogation. Maintenant je crois que c'est plutôt "dans ce cas-là" plus inversion du sujet. Dans l'anglais d'aujourd'hui on dirait "if it were otherwise a composer would then write what he did not feel".


----------



## Aoyama

> *"S'il en était autrement, alors/dans ce cas le compositeur écrirait(/composerait) -il sur ce qu'il n'a pas ressenti (...)"*


----------



## Eric Verville

Encore une fois merci beaucoup pour vos commentaires et l'intérêt que vous avez porté à ma question.


----------



## Wyn

Bonjour Eric,
Je viens de lire votre traduction - 
Moi, j’apprends français et pour moi, votre traduction, c’est beau. Elle est excellente encore que le sens, à mon avis, ne soit pas exactement le même que l’original. Je suis d’accord avec les autres que la vôtre est meilleure que la version anglaise.
La version anglaise est un peut archaïque. « If the composer *be* in a state of joyousness – If the composer is joyous when he composes.
L’usage du subjonctif – If it *were* otherwise – en anglais - c’est bon. En français on emploie l’imparfait après « Si » avec le conditionnel pour exprimer une hypothèse irréelle. 
L’usage du verbe « to induce » est étrange – induces his music = ça veut dire « provoque sa music ». Mais à mon avis votre version, c’est beaucoup mieux. « imprègne » sa musique – bravo! Sa musique s’imprègne de joie. C’est peut-être ce que l’auteur voulait dire ?
Le mot « only » Vous avez dit « la seule grande musique » tandis que la version anglaise dit » La grande musique est seulement ce qu’un compositeur ressent ». Encore une fois, je préfère votre traduction.
Je vous félicite. 
Cordialement 
Wyn


----------



## yaow

Merci Ayoma! Une petite inattention...


----------



## Eric Verville

Thank you very very much to all of you for these very interesting comments!

Greetings!


----------

